# Medway Maritime Trust newsletter released



## MuddyM (May 25, 2009)

It seems that the Medway Maritime Trust in Kent, have been a bit busy this last year, what with TID 164 sinking last summer their volunteers and Chairman have had a busy year. They have just released their first newsletter, and the Trust will be out and about this year with a stand at shows etc. 

The link can be found on their website.


----------

